# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 Valeo Front Aero Wiper Blades



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Squeak. Streak. Squeak. Streak.

Tired of noisy, last century wiper blades that chatter and don't clean your windshield? Upgrade to sleek wiper arms with beam-style wiper blades in a minute with Valeo.

Single strip beam-style blades are simpler and more durable than conventional blades. The wiper blade rubber is attached to a single beam backing strip that bends to the curve of your windshield for clean, quiet wiping.

Move up to 21st century wiper technology with these Valeo wiper kits.


*No more squeaky streaks*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

